# Kata



## ultimatepunch (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi 
So I’m 40 and started my karate journey.
The only trouble is my memory is shockingly bad when it comes to kata.
I am hoping it will click one day but does anyone have any help or advise? 
I have a busy job and busy family life and I have made time to train but get a bit down when I mess up (which is a lot!)

Any replies will be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 17, 2019)

Practice


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 17, 2019)

ultimatepunch said:


> Hi
> So I’m 40 and started my karate journey.
> The only trouble is my memory is shockingly bad when it comes to kata.
> I am hoping it will click one day but does anyone have any help or advise?
> ...


Welcome to the forum. You will find a wide variety of opinions and information here. 
To establish a little background; is this the first time you have trained in a martial art? If so, you are likely right on track. Frankly, whether it is your first time or not committing kata to memory takes time. Especially when compounded by the busy life you describe. It is hard to disconnect our day job mind and plug in our MA mind. It is natural to forget patterns early on, and worrying about it to the point of obsessing will become counterproductive. 
As @Headhunter said, practice. All martial arts are heavily dependent on repetition to establish muscle memory and proficiency. Committing kata to memory puts an exclamation point on the need for repetition. 
I recommend you focus more on technical skill. Make certain you stance/strike/block/kick are correct. That way when you marry them into a pattern (kata) you are really only learning the pattern (footwork). In other words, break the learning down into understandable pieces. 
Makes the learning much easier and the journey much more fun. 
I hope you visit the forum often and let us know how your journey unfolds.


----------



## ultimatepunch (Nov 17, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Welcome to the forum. You will find a wide variety of opinions and information here.
> To establish a little background; is this the first time you have trained in a martial art? If so, you are likely right on track. Frankly, whether it is your first time or not committing kata to memory takes time. Especially when compounded by the busy life you describe. It is hard to disconnect our day job mind and plug in our MA mind. It is natural to forget patterns early on, and worrying about it to the point of obsessing will become counterproductive.
> As @Headhunter said, practice. All martial arts are heavily dependent on repetition to establish muscle memory and proficiency. Committing kata to memory puts an exclamation point on the need for repetition.
> I recommend you focus more on technical skill. Make certain you stance/strike/block/kick are correct. That way when you marry them into a pattern (kata) you are really only learning the pattern (footwork). In other words, break the learning down into understandable pieces.
> ...




Thanks for taking the time to write this!

I will definitely focus on the technical skill and break it down into smaller pieces.

I really appreciate not only the advice but the kind words too and I will post updates on how I am getting on with it.

Thanks


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 17, 2019)

martial arts can be like being with your lover.  the more you stress out over your performance the worse it will be.  relax and enjoy it.  put your focus on enjoying your time in class.  memory is nothing more than repetition.  just try to get the moves right so you dont memorize things incorrectly.


----------



## Buka (Nov 17, 2019)

Ultimatepunch, nice to read you again. All the best in your training.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 17, 2019)

- Record your forms on video for your record.
- When you walk, move your arms according to your forms.
- Use your mind to train. Some one could pull his muscle when watching a wrestling match. Even when one sits still, his mind can be activate.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 17, 2019)

Practice and repetition, as you've seen here, is the agreed upon bottom-line answer.  There is no substitution for it. Three more suggestions:

First, don't think about speed or power yet.  Get the moves down, then the flow, then the speed and power.

Second, see the kata as a story-line and visualize the action sequences, then act them out.  Things done with purpose are more easily remembered, so just don't think high block - rather, there's a punch coming at my head.  If you visualize this, a block will come more naturally.

Third, it is hard to memorize a speech word by word - easier to memorize phrase by phrase.  That way there are fewer memory bits.  So, don't think move by move, but rather by combinations.  Easy example:  Instead of trying to remember 3-6-3-6-7-7-7, think 36-36-triple 7 - much easier, right?.   In addition, most kata repeat several combination series.  If you just remember 3 or 4 series, you may have a good chunk of the kata down.

These last two ideas are related and will greatly enable your kata, provided you practice and repeat.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## ultimatepunch (Nov 17, 2019)

Thank you everyone 

Really appreciate the replies. You have managed to put my mind at rest that it will come in time and to just keep focused on the basics. 

I will practice and repeat and try to get a bit better each time 

Some great tips and advice here so thank you


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 17, 2019)

isshinryuronin said:


> Practice and repetition, as you've seen here, is the agreed upon bottom-line answer.  There is no substitution for it. Three more suggestions:
> 
> First, don't think about speed or power yet.  Get the moves down, then the flow, then the speed and power.
> 
> ...



^^^ This.  Just keep at it.  You'll get there.  Be patient with yourself.

In my experience, everyone to whom karate seems to come naturally, quits.  Only the people who suck stick around and eventually get better.  I still suck; just try to suck a bit less over time.  That's all I ask of myself.


----------



## Buka (Nov 18, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> ^^^ This.  Just keep at it.  You'll get there.  Be patient with yourself.
> 
> In my experience, everyone to whom karate seems to come naturally, quits.  Only the people who suck stick around and eventually get better.  I still suck; just try to suck a bit less over time.  That's all I ask of myself.



You know, Bill, you have a good point there. All the young, athletic studs that came to my dojo took to it right away. But when the other, less gifted folks started to smoke them.....the studs dropped out. And a lot of those that were less talented are still at it today. Except they don't suck no more.

And I think they have far more patience training people than they would have had otherwise.


----------

